# M&P 40 or Walther P99 40 for conceal carry?



## keaneba (Sep 25, 2011)

OK, thanks to some great advice from another posting, I think I've narrowed my next firearm purchase down to 2 guns; either S&W M&P, or Walther P99 (both in .40 caliber). Does anyone have any advice in regards to these 2 guns? I plan on using my purchase for CCW, and don't know if the compact version of either gun would make any significant difference for IWB. Any advice would really be appreciated, thanks.

-Barry


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

the compact version of any .40 is going to have one predominant factor... RECOIL and the fact that they are a poly frame only means more recoil transferred to the shooter


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2011)

Which do you like, that's most of the answer.I like all guns, some just don't fit my hand correctly.


----------

